

Just curious&hellip; - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3383-just-curioushellip

======
manicdee
It took me a few minutes to realise that there was no article and that the
annoying animated ad at the top of the page way what I was supposed to be
interacting with.

------
hudell
The sad thing is that I asnwered everything and nothing happened. I didn't
want to sign up to send a question.

------
kvnn
Interesting that "do you smoke marijuana?" had a 100% yes value.

~~~
lancefisher
My guess is that you were the second one to answer that question.

